# Review: RealiDrums by Realitone



## donbodin (Feb 2, 2017)

RealiDrums comes with a diverse collection of great sounding samples and lots of tonal controls but the intelligent Groove Generator is what makes this percussion instrument for Kontakt stand out from the crowd.
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2jCTv93

We got our copy for review from http://www.Realitone.com


----------

